# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Pronunciation of the word 'to want' in Russian.

## andrewsco

Hi.  
Could someone please pronounce the word 'khateetye' in russian please? I am struggling to get the 'kh' sound being English. 
If your feeling particularly helpful, you could say some other words with the 'kh' sound aswell. 
thanks
Andy

----------


## TATY

> Hi.  
> Could someone please pronounce the word 'khateetye' in russian please? I am struggling to get the 'kh' sound being English. 
> If your feeling particularly helpful, you could say some other words with the 'kh' sound aswell. 
> thanks
> Andy

 Just a quick word of advice. You don't write Russian words like this. 
You are writing how it is pronounced. It is usually written like this: *Khotite* 
Also, this is not the word "to want", this is the second person plural, "you (plu) want" 
The infinitve (to want) is khotet' 
(Stressed syllable is bolded) 
Хот*е*ть 
Я хоч*у*
Ты х*о*чешь
Он / Он*а* / Он*о* х*о*чет
Мы хот*и*м
Вы хот*и*те
Он*и* хот*я*т

----------


## Gerty

Turn the volume all the way up!   ::   
Example:
Вы хотите пойти в кино? (Do you want to go to the movie?) 
Russian "x" sounds like English "h" in "house" or "home". You can barely hear this little aspiration in the beginning of the word "хотите".

----------


## fantom605

Do it in English now, Gerty!   (please)   ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## ReDSanchous

I'd also like you to do it in English...   ::  That would be good fun, I believe. 
It's a crying shame I haven't got a mic. I could record my voice too if I had one. I think it would be interesting to discover the way a Russian student speaks, wouldn't it? 
P.S. You wouldn't happen to have a mic, would you?    ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

The Russian "X" is very similar to the "WH" in whoopla. It seems to be more energetic then "H" in home or similar words. You can hear it here. http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?va=whoopla 
Gerty, what movie are we going to?   ::

----------


## andrewsco

Cheers guys. thanks for the audio and clearing my writing up. 
Andy

----------


## Gerty

> Do it in English now, Gerty!   (please)   
>  -Fantom

 Yeah, right! Would you like to see some video as well?   ::

----------


## DDT

Hmmmm!  ::    
Dear MR Administrator, 
I would like to propose the motion that we add video to this Audio Lounge.
     For purely educational purposes, of course! 
Signed,
            DDT.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Oh Gertiness, shouldn't your intonation go down, then up on the word кино? Since you are asking a question? Or am I being silly?

----------


## Spiderkat

> Oh Gertiness, shouldn't your intonation go down, then up on the word кино? Since you are asking a question? Or am I being silly?

 I agree, the question sounds a bit too flat. We can't tell whether it's a question or a statement.

----------


## Gerty

> Gerty, what movie are we going to?

 Well, I was going to say "to the zoo", but well, movie sometimes is not so bad also.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

And here would be VM's answer   ::

----------


## fantom605

I second DDT's motion, MA!  
  Gerty, I'll send you my camera!  :: 
 -Fantom

----------


## MasterAdmin

I wouldn't go to the zoo. Maybe the "Batman returns" would do  ::  Anyway, the audio lounge is getting more and more interesting. 
Regarding video, it's not a problem to allow video file attachments. After all, they are not much different from audio attachments, just a different extension. But I understand you were only joking   ::

----------


## fantom605

Hmm... Video...    ::    ::   
  I'll keep it clean, don't worry, MA!   ::  
  -Fantom

----------


## andrewsco

I can just imagine what will happen with video stream! Fantom...drunk...night out...naked...  ::   
Perhaps audio is better!   ::  
Sco

----------


## fantom605

Oh, come on, I haven't had a drunken, naked night out since I'm 26!   ::  
 -Fantom

----------


## Friendy

> And here would be VM's answer

   ::   ::  
And now confess what you really asked him to get that answer.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Oh, come on, I haven't had a drunken, naked night out since I'm 26!  :lol:

 Hmm what we're going to see then?

----------


## Gerty

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Oh Gertiness, shouldn't your intonation go down, then up on the word кино? Since you are asking a question? Or am I being silly?   I agree, the question sounds a bit too flat. We can't tell whether it's a question or a statement.

 Yes, I see, why the sentence sounds not quite expressive, but I tryed to pronounce "x" distinctly. In normal prononsation it would be competely hidden between "ы" and "о".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Oh, come on, I haven't had a drunken, naked night out since I'm 26!   
>  -Fantom

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY Fantom!!! Wow, just turned 26 eh? Let's go drinking!!!!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  And here would be VM's answer        
> And now confess what you really asked him to get that answer.

  I asked him: Передайте, пожалуйста, соль.   ::

----------


## fantom605

Not just yet, I turn 27 in November.  I just meant it had happened somtime in the last year...  ::  
  But that's no reason to not start drinking now! за дружбу! 
 -Fantom

----------


## fantom605

> Originally Posted by fantom605  Oh, come on, I haven't had a drunken, naked night out since I'm 26!     Hmm what we're going to see then?

   I'll see what I can do!    ::   
 -Fantom

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Not just yet, I turn 27 in November.  I just meant it had happened somtime in the last year...  
>   But that's no reason to not start drinking now! за дружбу! 
>  -Fantom

 Oh, I thought you hinted it was your birthday, since you regularily have drunk naked nights out. Sorry, my bad.

----------


## tdcinprc

Saw this in "Basic Conversational Russian" by Fairbanks and Leed the other day, then was reminded about it when I saw the posts about stress.  The book has this to say about questions without an interrogative word.  

> ---------_____/
> ______/
> Is she a teacher? 
> The pitch of the voice begins on mid pitch, jumps to high on the primary stress, and at the end of the sentence there is a slight rise. 
> In Russian there are several contours that may occur with such questions, the most important of which is the following:  
> _______/ \ -------------\__________
> Вам понравился Кремль? 
> The sentence begins on mid pitch and jumps to extra high pitch on the primary stress, thereafter falling to low pitch.  Since this question contour is rather similar to a type of statement contour in English, it is a type that an American may interpret as a statement rather than as a question.  Therefore, the student should listen to this contour carefully and practice imitating it if he is to avoid misinterpreting Russian questions or being misinterpreted.

 something to think about...

----------

